# cordless cutting



## abs111999 (Jan 21, 2022)

I have gone to hand cutting my 16 inch rounds out of 7- 8 ft Lodgepole logs.Cause of some medical issues I won't get into. I started with using the Bahco 24 inch hand saw and it works but room for improvement.
I looked at the 36 inch Lynx but way overpriced. I would spend 100$ if it was a good crosscut. But I have gone to scoring the small logs with my cordless Makita 18volt circular saw on both sides and handcutting what's left. It works. But always looking for a better faster system. I thought of trying a reciprocating saw but I don't think the blades are long enough..?? What other tools ,Makita or Dewalt, might work for me?
Or is anyone making a good 30 inch crosscut that is worth the money? I like combining the cordless with the handsaw....I can even charge the cordless with a solar panel quickly if the power goes out.
What do you know??


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 20, 2022)

abs111999 said:


> I have gone to hand cutting my 16 inch rounds out of 7- 8 ft Lodgepole logs.Cause of some medical issues I won't get into. I started with using the Bahco 24 inch hand saw and it works but room for improvement.
> I looked at the 36 inch Lynx but way overpriced. I would spend 100$ if it was a good crosscut. But I have gone to scoring the small logs with my cordless Makita 18volt circular saw on both sides and handcutting what's left. It works. But always looking for a better faster system. I thought of trying a reciprocating saw but I don't think the blades are long enough..?? What other tools ,Makita or Dewalt, might work for me?
> Or is anyone making a good 30 inch crosscut that is worth the money? I like combining the cordless with the handsaw....I can even charge the cordless with a solar panel quickly if the power goes out.
> What do you know??


A good crosscut (or any crosscut saw for that matter) will cost more than $100. Even if you find a quality used saw, you will still have to get it sharpened before you use it. Add the sharpening cost to the acquisition cost and you are well over $100.00 unless you can find a local bubba who knows what he/she is doing.


----------



## abs111999 (Feb 20, 2022)

AT sawyer said:


> A good crosscut (or any crosscut saw for that matter) will cost more than $100. Even if you find a quality used saw, you will still have to get it sharpened before you use it. Add the sharpening cost to the acquisition cost and you are well over $100.00 unless you can find a local bubba who knows what he/she is doing.


I got the dewalt XR chainsaw 20 volt. Its fantastic. 12 inch bar. I already had some dewalt stuff. Screw the crosscut.


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 20, 2022)

abs111999 said:


> I got the dewalt XR chainsaw 20 volt. Its fantastic. 12 inch bar. I already had some dewalt stuff. Screw the crosscut.


Motor does all the work. A lot quieter than a gas engine.


----------

